# My Crazy Zoo!



## xStatic (Dec 16, 2012)

I am the proud keeper of a crazy zoo!  I love animals and have a lot of awesome pets. My rats are awesome but my passion for keeping pets started with my reptiles. 

Ziggy was the very first pet snake I ever owned. He is a snow corn snake and is around 9 years old at this point. He's a super sweet and friendly guy and I often use him to introduce people to snakes for the first time. 




My second snake was Tikva, a whitewater rosy boa who is 100% het for albino. He is kinda a pain because he is a picky eater and tends to get RIs very easily, but I love him anyway. He is about 8 or so years old now.




My next snake was Zara, an albino checkered garter snake. Most of my pictures of her are from when she was very young and tiny, but she has grown. She is between 2 and 3 years old. 




Next came Tarnish, my female pewter corn snake. I got her off craigslist for a steal and she is really growing up to be a beautiful snake!




Then we have my male cinnamon ball python, he is between 1 and 2 years old and was underfed before I got him. He's doing great though and I've had him for 4 or 5 months now, but he still doesn't have a name! 




And my newest snake is not here yet, but she is an albino coastal rosy boa and will hopefully be prego when she get's to me, so I might have some babies come fall 



As for my other reptiles we have Van der Waals my crested gecko. He is an awesome sticky lizard!



And my northern blue tongue skink, Cobalt! He's a hissy little brat but I adore him! 



Now that we are done with reptiles I will introduce you to my aquatic pets! 

I have four betta fish. First is my red veiltale male, Pepper:



Then my possibly marble doubletail halfmoon male, YinYang:





Then we have my copper rosetail male Jack:



And my marble/cellophane female Sake (she has just started coloring up but I don't have recent pictures - she is very young still):



I also have a female african dwarf frog called Tau and a ivory mystery snail called Tooth.




Finally my cat (really my mom's cat) Shady:



And my two chihuahuas Ned:



And the new girl Norma:



Also, a quick RIP to all of my lovely pets who have now passed ~

Higgs and Polarity (in their play box)








[/URL]

Scarlet:


Sobe (black lab):



Trevor:


My crowntail Copper and my Un-named dalmatian veiltail:


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Your animal babies are very cute. Love all your snakes colors.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Your snakes are amazing!!!!! I love snakes, always have x3
And I have a orange beta who looks just like yours; ours is named padparadscha or Pad for short, because he's a lovely orange.


----------



## xStatic (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks guys! 

I love my snakes too :3 the other day I brought my rosy boa and all three of my rats to visit the vet at the same time. All the employees at the clinic thought it was hilarious that I brought in that particular pair of pets. The thing is that I baby my snakes and rats pretty much the same amount. It's just that my snakes don't usually tell me that they love me back while my rats smother me in kisses x3


----------

